# Question 1 (forms 47sp and 40sp)



## purple (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi all, 

my partner and I are applying for the 820. This might be a stupid question but anyhow...

We are not sure if we have to put one or two people in question 1 of forms 47sp and 40sp.

'How many people are included in this application for migration' (47sp). 

'How many people are included in this sponsorship for migration' (40sp).

It is only me and my partner, so we put '1' as the answer in each form since I am the only applicant for a visa and he's the only sponsor. Is that correct?

The other issue is that he (the sponsor, Australian) has a drink driving conviction from 2 years ago and if he is not included in the sense of form 47sp, then I wouldn't have to mention that...any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## Adventuress (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi purple,

When they ask "How many people are included in this application for migration?" they want to know how many people are applying to migrate. So they want to know 1 at least, being the main applicant, and whether there are any dependents of yours applying with you.

When they ask "How many people are included in this sponsorship for migration" they want to know how many people he's sponsoring, not how many sponsors there are. So he would put the same number here as in the first question in Form 47SP.

And yes, they're not interested in the criminal history of the Australian sponsor unless he'she is applying to sponsor children (i.e. as dependents of the main applicant).


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Purple -

Yes - 1 and 1 would be correct.

Re: convictions, on the 40SP form (about the sponsor), if there are no children under 18 being sponosred, and if the sponsor is not a NZ citizen, you skip over the character questions in the form and no police clearance report on the sponsor is required.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## purple (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------

